# Clyde pilots



## cunamara

Can anyone tell me if there is a book available on the history of the Clyde Pilotage Authority


----------



## John Cassels

Don't know about a book. what I can say is that in 1973 after getting Masters,
put my name on the list. In 1981 , was still bottom on the list, so gave it up.


----------



## NZSCOTTY

John Cassels said:


> Don't know about a book. what I can say is that in 1973 after getting Masters,
> put my name on the list. In 1981 , was still bottom on the list, so gave it up.


You did not have the right handshake John.


----------



## John Cassels

NZSCOTTY said:


> You did not have the right handshake John.


Actually I did John but it still didn't help.


----------



## NZSCOTTY

John Cassels said:


> Actually I did John but it still didn't help.


Didn't know you had the same granny as me! How old was she?

My school mate's father Capt Conway was a Clyde pilot and when he heard I was going to sea said he would put my name down. Don't know if he ever did!!


----------



## NoR

John 

Probably not a good time to apply. Post '73 was when things really started going pear shaped.


----------



## John Cassels

NZSCOTTY said:


> Didn't know you had the same granny as me! How old was she?
> 
> My school mate's father Capt Conway was a Clyde pilot and when he heard I was going to sea said he would put my name down. Don't know if he ever did!!


Six before she was twentySix in Firth of Clyde , Gourock.


----------



## NZSCOTTY

Can anyone let us know how many Clyde pilots there are and what is there work roster? How many jobs do they average? How much do they earn!!??


----------



## cunamara

When I lived in Gourock in the 50's and 60's I think there were 25 pilots at Gourock and 25 upriver. I remember Captain leslie who was old in those days but still did the CPR ships. Captain George Howison, I think, was a Cunard man.
The others, I am too old to remember.
Having recently read, and enjoyed, "She's all your'se Mister Pilot" a history of the harbour pilots of Saint John, N.B. Canada, I was curious to find any other history of piloting.


----------



## John Gurton

Here's a few more pilot tales.....
Illustrated History of a Thames Pilot ...John Foot
Business in Great Waters....(pilotage in BC)....David Hill Turner
Come Wind Come Weather ..(Tales of an Otago Pilot)....David Balderston


----------



## cunamara

Thank you, John, I will have a look at them


----------



## Gulpers

cunamara said:


> ....... Captain George Howison, I think, was a Cunard man.


cunamara,

Small world!
It is interesting to see Capt Howieson's name appearing on SN again.
If you have a look at *EMMESSTEE's* photograph of *RMS QUEEN ELIZABETH* *here*, you will see I made a similar comment back in 2005. (Thumb)


----------



## John Cassels

Ray , can you remember who the choice pilot for the GTV's was ?.

Was it also GH ?.


----------



## Tom S

John
It was George
regards
Tom


----------



## John Cassels

Thanks Tom , thought it might have been but memory a bit cloudy.


----------



## cunamara

Yes, Gulpers,
Capt Howieson delayed his promotion to the upper reaches because Cunard wanted the same pilot to take RMS QUEEN ELIZABETH in and out of the dry-dock. An excellent 8mm movie was made of her docking which was presented to George. Cunard wanted a copy but, at that time no one would guarantee that it would not be damaged during the process. I wonder where it is now.


----------



## Gulpers

John/Tom,
*
George Howieson* wasn't our Pilot - we had *George Grierson* - another old neighbour of mine when I lived in Cardwell Bay. (==D)


----------



## cunamara

There was three great pilot boats at Gourock, the ***brie, the Gantock and the Kempock (I think), They were almost as well known as Roy Ritchie's Granny Kempock and Westering Home. Also at that time Ritchie Bros had the Lady Jane Ritchie, the Tiger and another how's name I have forgotten. All the Ritchie boats were commandeered as pilot boats on various occasions


----------



## NZSCOTTY

Yes I remember the three fine pilot boats at Gourock pier. At the time I never thought about it but why 3 boats? The river was not that busy. Sure someone can explain.


----------



## joebuckham

NZSCOTTY said:


> Yes I remember the three fine pilot boats at Gourock pier. At the time I never thought about it but why 3 boats? The river was not that busy. Sure someone can explain.


maybe spare and repair/maintenance?


----------



## NZSCOTTY

If that the reason the must have had too much money!!


----------



## Gulpers

****brae* *here* used to take Pilots down to ***brae Heads for embarkation on the larger vessels e.g. Empresses and Cunarders.

*Gantock* *here* used to work off Gourock and *Kempock* *here* was normally kept on a buoy in Cardwell Bay and covered with netting to deter the seagulls from perching ...... and other things that seagulls do! (EEK)


----------



## cunamara

Thanks for the pictures, Gulpers, but your making me homesick


----------



## NZSCOTTY

My schoolboy memory remembers all three at their berth at Gourock pier most of the time. I passed them often heading for the train to Greenock for school.

My old head now says there was some heavy overkill and too much money at this pilot station. Would be interesting to know how may pilotages took place in the 50's/60's and how many pilots were involved


----------



## John Cassels

cunamara said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Gulpers, but your making me homesick


You're homesick ! .

I'm homesick even without seeing these photos.


----------



## NZSCOTTY

John Cassels said:


> You're homesick ! .
> 
> I'm homesick even without seeing these photos.


Throw Marcella over your shoulder with arms bound and mouth taped and get on the next ferry to UK and get back to Gourock - If you ar that homesick!!


----------



## sandystrone

Another pilot springs to mind was Bill Baird, who was a very fine yachtsman.
Gourock pier's western end used to get congested with pilot boats, and Ritchies ferries; which made it awkward to get in on Fergusons ferry from Kilmun.


----------



## Gourockian

cunamara said:


> There was three great pilot boats at Gourock, the ***brie, the Gantock and the Kempock (I think), They were almost as well known as Roy Ritchie's Granny Kempock and Westering Home. Also at that time Ritchie Bros had the Lady Jane Ritchie, the Tiger and another how's name I have forgotten. All the Ritchie boats were commandeered as pilot boats on various occasions


I realise that this is a old thread but have just come across it. Ritchie Bros.also had the Port Star and I read somewhere that they had another one called the Kempock Lad, although I don't remember it.


----------



## Gourockian

joebuckham said:


> maybe spare and repair/maintenance?


The Kempock (No. 3) was the smallest cutter and was mainly used in good weather, spending most of her time on the pilotage mooring in Cardwell Bay. When she was decomissioned, she was used as a fishing vessel out of the Gareloch.


----------

